# Slugs or Buckshot?



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I know there have been alot of shotgun questions but here is another one. I have a Remington 870 smooth bore. I was wondering if i could shoot rifled slugs for coyotes or if buckshot would be better. i have heard alot about #4's. I also would like to know which choke is best for slugs, and buck shot. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Improved for slugs and Mod or full for buckshot!

I would go full #4 Buck but pattern your gun and see what works best.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Either of them will drop them dead in their tracks if you get them in range. Most people use #4 or 00 buckshot.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Whats the acceptable range for slugs and buckshot out of a 12 guage smooth bore? I have heard pattern it at 50 yards and stay within that range. Will one give me longer range than the other? Thanks for your help.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen guys shoot slugs out to 100 yards inside accurately so I'm gonna stick with that one for range. But I can't shoot a slug from my 870 any farther than I could with 04 buckshot. I'd say stick within 50 yards when your guns patterned, maybe out to 75 with dead coyote loads, but they're so freeking expensive...


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Why use a slug to even start with? Why not just use a rifle, unless the law says you can't. Even then, just call em in close enough for the old shot gun at 20/30/40 yards. 
#4 buck 3" mag works good as does a few others. 00buck only has 9 pellets, we learned years ago not to use it, because to many coyotes got up and ran.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I think i will try the 3 inch #4 buckshot. I have been practicing my calling and i think i can call them in close enough for a shot within 50 yards. Thanks again.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I shot my deer last year at 95 yards with my 870 using slugs. I'd shoot at a coyote if he was 125 yards away and couldnt get him any closer. I like using slugs better, its good practice for deer season.


----------

